
Elon announces that Tesla will not patent it’s tech (2014) - elamje
https://www.tesla.com/blog/all-our-patent-are-belong-you
======
betaclass
You got the core facts wrong -- Tesla will, in fact, continue to patent their
technology. They need to to protect themselves from others.

What _Musk_ did say is, "Tesla will not initiate patent lawsuits against
anyone who, in good faith, wants to use our technology."

Furthermore he said, "We believe that applying the open source philosophy to
our patents will strengthen rather than diminish Tesla’s position in this
regard."

And given that this was posted 3.5 years ago, how about "announced" rather
than "announces"?

~~~
andrelaszlo
And how about "its", not "it's"? :)

